

Leak Finder: a new tool for JavaScript - abraham
http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2012/08/leak-finder-new-tool-for-javascript.html

======
robinduckett
Only if you inherit every object in your application from their
"goog.Disposable" super class and call object.dispose() whenever you want to
get rid of it. This kind of negates the point of garbage collection. If you
aren't removing event handlers when you destroy objects then it's your own
fault.

------
jcampbell1
The title is misleading. This is a new tool for Closure, and _possibly_ other
code if you rewrite your code base to work like Closure.

The built in developer tools are already good enough for finding leaks in most
cases. I just use heap snapshots to make sure there are no ugly leaks.

------
libria
FYI waveform, you've been helbanned going on 17 days now.

